

Police Are Trying to Undermine Waze with a Deluge of Phony Cop Sightings - sethbannon
http://gizmodo.com/police-are-trying-to-undermine-waze-with-a-deluge-of-ph-1685391655

======
WaltPurvis
It always seemed obvious to me that police would do this, and not necessarily
to "undermine" Waze — I look at it as police leveraging Waze to promote safe
driving. Simply by posting a thousand fake cop locations to Waze they make
Waze users slow down without needing to deploy real (and in short supply)
cops.

I don't know how many people actually use Waze, but if it's a significant
number then every police department should have someone on staff whose full-
time job is to post fake cop locations.

